# Swarm



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice story and some cool pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Way to go girl!*

Try spraying some sugar syrup with a little HBH or lemongrass on the frames. They will go inside readily to lick it up.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would of shook that swarm in a deep as it looked sooo big


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Last year we were at the marina and had the marine radio on. The Coast Guard came on, and said (it sounded like) that someone reported a swarm of geese on the bay. We were just commenting that it was odd to call a flock of geese a "swarm" when suddenly the swarm of BEES came off the bay and filled the picnic area on their way through. Don't know where they stopped, but they were headed for the woods in the state park.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Dee - what a great set of shots. I found the original picture funny, looking at your eyes fixed on the swarm. Same look my daughter gave a bee vac full of bees a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

thanks for the comments

The first time I went down the hill to look for them I didnt think it looked like such a large swarm. This being my first actual swarm collection (other than removals in houses) I couldnt judge how many bees there were I guess??

I'm almost done changing over to all mediums except for those 5 frames that i used - i do have some empty deep frames and a few deep boxes that i havent cut down yet. So the deep nuc was suppose to be a temporary transporter only. Maybe next time I'll just try a cardboard box??? I have HBH and didnt even think to use it - I'm hoping that they didnt fly off this morning due to lack of room!!! 

It was SO exciting!!


----------

